# Decoding Mining Reports



## bullmarket (16 February 2006)

Morning everyone 

If anyone has trouble 'decoding' mining company report/announcements here is a link to an article on the ASX site that might help at least partly decipher mining reports and their relevance/importance.

Decoding Mining Reports 

The above link was in the latest e-newsletter from the ASX

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## noirua (3 March 2022)

bullmarket said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> If anyone has trouble 'decoding' mining company report/announcements here is a link to an article on the ASX site that might help at least partly decipher mining reports and their relevance/importance.
> 
> ...



It has taken 16 years to reply. This link goes to Mining Mavens' information on various rocks and formations etc and all those reports made to try to confuse us :








						An introduction to magmatic sulphide orebodies with Kavango Resources co-founder Mike Moles
					

Since listing in London last July, Kavango Resources (LSE:KV) has been making progress in its quest to locate magmatic, massive sulphide orebodies in Botsw...




					miningmaven.com
				






Is this RNS good, bad or neutral?
Read this and decide yourself on the Botswana drilling results.
Https://miningmaven.com/blog/830-an-introduction-to-magmatic-sulphide-orebodies-with-kavango-resources-co-founder-mike-moles-2


----------

